# Some of my current residents



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Been a while since I posted some pictures so here goes:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great shots Erick!!! Love the Cobalt detailed!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Really nice pics, Eric. Can we get some full tank shots? (haha, Julio).


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

HAhah, i was actually at his place the other day so i got to see them in person, they are really nice, so i am sure other people will like to see them. 

Erick, what camera and lesnse are you using?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Great lookin frogs!

Gotta lovethe double chin!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks, all.

Julio, the camera is either a Canon SD1100 or a Canon 40D with a 50mm 1.4 with lens extenders. I dont have the $$ for a true macro lens. I also use a ring flash. Hehehe. You can see the reflection of the flash on their eyes.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn, they look good man.... I need to get me a ring flash


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> Really nice pics, Eric. Can we get some full tank shots? (haha, Julio).


Here's a couple that I have, but it doesnt really display how deep the tank goes. They're a 20gal extra high that's oriented with a front opening. This way, I can manage to have the same horizontal space on the 48" racks but have a depth that provides the most footprint for tincs. At the same time, the vertical space allows for more interesting landscaping. 

I also like to keep my tanks this way because top openings make it easier for fruitflies to climb straight out. 



















Most of my tanks are like this with the exception of 3 FCA cubes and two 18" exo-terra cubes.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice pics!

Can We get a shot of the rack? The tanks are a great idea.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

frogfreak said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Can We get a shot of the rack? The tanks are a great idea.


The racks are just your regular 48" steel wire racks that have (4) vertical 10 gal. tanks abreast. They're just extra deep.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Amazing shots! Beautiful frogs!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Rick said:


> Amazing shots! Beautiful frogs!


Thanks, Rick. Where in NY are you?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice collection Eric. Healthy looking animals....

Thanks for posting them


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks, Shawn. They certainly look that way as most are breeding at the moment. Let's just hope that the chytrid study results come back negative, so I can breathe more comfortably. 

BTW... I dont remember which one it is but one of those Regina/GO might be a lone spare female I got from you back at NAAC in MA, two years ago.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Great pics as always Erick, I was wondering where u got your GO/Regina, the one with the Blue showing under int chin, Fantastic looking frog, I have whats Richard calls Giant Orange, and they have much less black, still a beautiful frog, but im also looking for these what u have...I consider them Regina, but who knows? just curious on the line of those bad boys


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks, Troy. Over the years I've managed to keep a decent collection of GO/Regina. I believe that this one is from Patrick Nabors' Regina stock. I've had some offspring from the set he has on the page. What is interesting is that I've had some frogs that do not have any blue under the chin that come from the same parents. Richard's GO has similar coloration. Chuck N. (Manuran) calls these GO's, also as the frogs I have from his line are just slightly different in having more yellow. Until someone decides to properly label them I'll just keep them separated.

I've got some in the water, so I'll keep u posted when they are ready.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ErickG said:


> Thanks, Troy. Over the years I've managed to keep a decent collection of GO/Regina. I believe that this one is from Patrick Nabors' Regina stock. I've had some offspring from the set he has on the page. What is interesting is that I've had some frogs that do not have any blue under the chin that come from the same parents. Richard's GO has similar coloration. Chuck N. (Manuran) calls these GO's, also as the frogs I have from his line are just slightly different in having more yellow. Until someone decides to properly label them I'll just keep them separated.
> 
> I've got some in the water, so I'll keep u posted when they are ready.


thanks, Erick, sounds great, let me know....The ones pictured almost look like matecho besides the blue under-chin


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

some more pics....


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

They're looking great Erick. Nice to see some FTS.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

very inspiring vivs, specially the one from the 4th picture!
The frogs are really beautifull, I love the ones in the 5th photo (giant oranges?)


regards!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Took out the camera today and snapped some more pix of the tenants:


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

great pics can you name some of the yellow tincs? I can guess a few but they can all vary quite allot.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Absolutely stunning frogs!

I love when I get to a thread where I can ID every frog in it!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome pictures Erick!


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

The best photography I have ever seen on darts. Love the details and stances of all. Keep on postn them


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Man... I can't get enough of those red galacts!


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice! Makes me want to run out and grab a better camera… and take a photography class.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you all for your compliments. There's nothing to it, really. My rig is just Canon 40D with a 50mm 1.4 and Kenko tube extensions. Hand held with a ring flash. I'm thinking of putting a diffuser on the ring flash since it's a bit harsh, but right now it does the trick. 

Having all front opening vivariums and friendly frogs help, as well.


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Great pics, beautiful frogs!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

ErickG said:


> Thank you all for your compliments. There's nothing to it, really. My rig is just Canon 40D with a 50mm 1.4 and Kenko tube extensions. Hand held with a ring flash. I'm thinking of putting a diffuser on the ring flash since it's a bit harsh, but right now it does the trick.
> 
> Having all front opening vivariums and friendly frogs help, as well.


You say there's nothing to it, but I have no clue what you just said! 

After "my rig is" you lost me haha.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

2nd pic on the first page..
is that a monts atachi yellow back?


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Beautiful frogs and tanks. I'm in love with red galacts lately... gotta get my 55 set up so I can get a group!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Dizzle21 said:


> 2nd pic on the first page..
> is that a monts atachi yellow back?


Yup! That's what she is!


----------

